

PED/nootropics comprehensive guide - fitgreen

I&#x27;ve been looking for a comprehensive but not snooze inducing guide to nootropics.Any suggestions? May need beta readers if I can&#x27;t find a decent one and decide to write one myself if anyone&#x27;s interested.
======
tokenadult
What I would want to know about any purported nootropic is whether or not
there is independent research about its safety, first of all, and about its
effectiveness as measured objectively and not just by subjective reports from
users. That's a low bar, but I have not heard of most nootropics even clearing
that bar. The question I always ask about "smart drugs" is, "What smart things
have people done who use these drugs?"

------
joeldidit
examine.com

